
What Came Before the Big Bang? - djug
http://www.fromquarkstoquasars.com/what-came-before-the-big-bang/
======
autokad
"Were that true, it would be impossible for there to not be another you –
someone with your life, experiences, and habits, somewhere out there. You just
have to search far enough to find them."

Am I the only one that has a problem with people always saying this? If the
universe was infinite, or that there was an infinate amount of universe that
doesn't necessitate the fact that there is an exact person like you (or exact
planet like earth where everything happened exactly the same but the beatles
were never popular).

there are an infinite number of points on a pencil, but no two points are the
same. a pencil of 1 inch has an infinite amount of points and a pencil of 2
inches also has an infinite amount of points. point being, there are different
sizes of infinity, which we all know is true.

------
septerr
Not to start a religious discussion, but I think the Hindus have this idea
that the world is created, it goes through a set of 'ages' and is destroyed at
the end of the last age. The whole cycles is then repeated again. Sounds a
little bit like the Big Bounce.

~~~
autokad
if the observations of the increasing expansion of the universe are correct,
then there may as well be a great crunch but much of the universe is lost to
expansion. 'our' next universe would simply be the 6 or so galaxies that are
currently gravitationally locked with the milky way.

